# [Offtopic]Usar una nueva version del kernel ono[Solucionado]

## lince_0011

Bueno pues hace algunos dias que actualice mis paquetes, tambien aparecio una nueva version del kernel.

En estos momentos estoy usando la version:

```
linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2
```

Y realmente me funciona perfectamente todo el hardware del PC, de hecho mi idea es optimizar aun mas esta version que estoy usando..

Pero esa es la pregunta, usar el nuevo kernel o no?

Pregunto esto debido a que como lo dije mas arriba, dicha version me funciona perfectamente bien, pero ni idea de que cambios tenga la otra version:

```
 linux-3.2.6-gentoo
```

Osea me refiero a que:

1-No tendre problemas en el futuro por quedarme estancado en una sola version?

SaludosLast edited by lince_0011 on Tue Feb 21, 2012 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Para eso está el Changelog en kernel.org. Lo miras y ves si te beneficiarías en algo del cambio, de no ser así te quedas con lo que tenés, antes de que te de versionitis...

Y por cierto, ¿Estancado?

```
~ # uname -r

2.6.31-gentoo-r10
```

Y estoy seguro que en algún lado todavía tengo un 2.6.28 corriendo perfectamente... Todo se reduce a una cuestión de balancear la avidez por lo último y eso de que "si no está roto, no lo arregles".

Salud!

----------

## lince_0011

Gracias por responder.

Revisare lo que mencionas, si no pues seguire con ese kernel.

No creo que la palabra correcta sea "estancado", es decir quedarme en esa version que tengo ahora.

Al igual que arch gentoo tambien se actualiza constantemente, a eso me refiero y es obvio que despues vendra una nueva version y asi.

Por eso decia, si el kernel que tengo ahora me funciona como se debe, entonces para que cambiarlo sin aun no se rompe?

Esa era la pregunta del millon   :Cool: 

----------

## agdg

Como se suele decir, cada maestrillo tiene su librillo. En mi caso siempre me muevo en kernels estables. Y el último kernel estable es el que tienes instalado ahora mismo.

----------

## lince_0011

Gracias por sus respuestas.

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> "si no está roto, no lo arregles". 

 

Yo mi última actualización ha sido por que mi disco duro fallecio y aprovechando el cambio he actualizado un montón de cosas.

La verdad es que va de maravilla.

----------

## lince_0011

 *cameta wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   "si no está roto, no lo arregles".  
> 
> Yo mi última actualización ha sido por que mi disco duro fallecio y aprovechando el cambio he actualizado un montón de cosas.
> 
> La verdad es que va de maravilla.

 

El problema es que al hacer la actualizacion y luego el depclean me desinstalo el kernel anterior.

Todavia puedo inciar con el, pero ya no puede recompilarlo para seguir optimizando..

----------

## agdg

 *lince_0011 wrote:*   

> El problema es que al hacer la actualizacion y luego el depclean me desinstalo el kernel anterior.
> 
> Todavia puedo inciar con el, pero ya no puede recompilarlo para seguir optimizando..

 

```
echo ">sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.2.1-r2" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

Con eso evitarás que portage instale ningún kernel superior al 3.2.1-r2 (el último estable). Aunque si quieres ir actualizando "con frecuencia" y no quieres tener que ir editando package.mask; tal vez sea mejor idea usar:

```
echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## lince_0011

De nuevo gracias por responder.

Ahora si tengo de nuevo el kernel anterior.   :Wink: 

----------

